# To Switch or Not



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I would switch barns. Life's too short! The other barn sounds like a definite winner to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Switch, if you want to do something and no one is willing to help, go somewhere were you can get what you need.


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I would definitely consider switching barns. First though, I would take a few lessons, even up to a month of lessons at the new place first to make sure you even like the style of the trainer/instructor.


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, everyone!

SaddleUp: I am definitely planning on at least watching both dressage and jumping lessons before making any major decisions!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you decide that you are considering seriously moving, that is the time to have a conversation with the present trainer. I can't help but wonder about the cheaper lessons altho auditing a few is a good idea. No matter the chosen discipline, people wind up changing trainers as it provides them with a new perspective.


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

They would only be cheaper because they give you a slight discount if you take two or more lessons a week. 

The barn is a little farther than I thought it was though. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Possibly if your trainer knew you were considering leaving she may try harder to accommodate you. If she can't for time reasons or whatever, go where you can get what you want and she needs to respect that. It's a business decision. Your money, get what you want/need.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't understand why you need the trainer to commit to which events you go to? As you have said that there is another owner who wants to do the same things as you, could you schedule some lessons with the trainer, and then you and other owner go to they x-c course yourselves for practise?

You don't need your trainer to come to the events with you - unless you don't have your own transport?


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Shropshirerosie said:


> I don't understand why you need the trainer to commit to which events you go to? As you have said that there is another owner who wants to do the same things as you, could you schedule some lessons with the trainer, and then you and other owner go to they x-c course yourselves for practise?
> 
> You don't need your trainer to come to the events with you - unless you don't have your own transport?


 
It's a common Eventer thing to have the trainer coach the shows and coach the XC schooling. Some facilities won't allow schooling without a trainer for safety reasons. My students rarely show without me and never school XC without me. It's not because I require it, they simply don't want to go without me.


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

We have talked about it a little bit more and I think (hope) we will be able to work something out.

As far as bringing my trainer with me to events goes - I feel more comfortable with her there to coach me for warm up and such. There are other trainers there who you can get coaching from, but its not the same considering they don't know me or my horse that well. I am pretty new to eventing, so I definitley have a lot to learn and need all the help I can get! I also don't have a truck and trailer.


----------



## AFull99 (Feb 21, 2014)

i like the sound of the other barn, for your wants/needs.

i'm always for using money wisely. this other place is cheaper. you get 2 lessons per week for a bit more than what you pay for one a week at this current place. that alone has me sold. plus, the other barn has dressage available, so you can grow in your dressage...and they have shows lined up. to me, it just sounds like the other barn may be a better match.

that all said, before making the move, you should check it out. take a few lessons there, meet some of the boarders and the people who show. it's not always what the facility offers that makes the place better. often times, it's the people who fills that facility.


----------

